# Elk Calls



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

So I've never really used calls for elk hunting as I've always just done spot and stalk hunts. This year I am looking to buy a call or two as I will be hunting a tree stand. I'm kind of put off by the "hoochie mama" type of calls because they seem to be too easy to sound right. Maybe I'm crazy. Anyway, just looking for what you guys use and like. I've looked at some diaphram calls as well as some open reed calls but don't know enough about them to make an educated choice. Most of my hunting is done during the archery season. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some info..

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=24301&p=263683&hilit=hoochi+mama#p263683

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=36090&p=372988&hilit=hoochi+mama#p372988

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=35787&hilit=hoochi+mama

It's been discussed a couple of times.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

My suggestion would be to get a few different diaphragm calls and practice, practice, and practice some more. I like to practice on my commute in the mornings and evening, it's like playing an musical instrument. Put the time in and you'll get a feel for making the right sounds.


----------

